# مطلوب جداول تحليل كميات وأسعار مشروع تكييف أو حريق



## Engineer:Yasser (25 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الأخوة الأفاضل

ياريت لو حد يقدر يفيدني في موضوع تحليل كميات وأسعار مشروع تكييف أو حريق

واتمنى يكون في امثلة على شيت اكسل

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

